# برنامج تصميم ورسم عبارات - فقط اكتب ملاحظاتك



## عمر مهدي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

البرنامج ده بيصمم ويرسم عبارات على الكاد بنظام مواصفات وزارة النقل السعودية - في طور التجريب -

عبارة عن ماكرو بيتحمل من قائمة tools ثم macro ثم load project ونختار الملف بعد فك الضغط

ثم من نفس مسار القائمة نختار macro ثم run

الرجاء من الاخوة مستخدمي البرنامج مراجعة النتائج - وابداء الملاحظات

اخوكم - مهندس عمر مهدي - الحين في خميس مشيط


----------



## علي سليم متولي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مششششششششششششششششكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمدعبدالجواد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر يا هندسة علي المجهود بس يا ريت شرح اكتر


----------



## metkal (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف شكر*


----------



## كبل (10 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر مهدي (10 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير على التعليق - الرجاء من الاخوة كتابة ملاحظاتهم او اقتراحاتهم على البرنامج حتى يتسنى لي تعديلة وتطويره - ولا تنسونا من صالح دعواتكم


----------



## محمد الجفري (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف شكر*


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## farrag2005 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع ، على فكرة wing wall لا تعمل


----------



## عمر مهدي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

فعلا يا اخ فراج الشركة اللي انا فيها مش مدياني وقت وضغطانا في الشغل - لسه مش عملت الـ wing wall - وايضا جداول تصميم الـ wing wall غير متوفرة بصورة رقمية (على جداول اكسل) الامر اللي بيخلي الموضوع صعب فلو موجود مع اي اخ هذه الجداول يرسلها لي مشكورا - اخوكم عمر مصطفى مهدي


----------



## م/أحمد قنديل (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوور . الرجاء ترجمة الميكرو للعربيه لان بعض الداتا غير مفهومة


----------



## عمر مهدي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

ان شاء الله يا اخ احمد هعمل نسخة عربي


----------



## خضر سالم (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على مجهودك


----------



## عمر مهدي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*نسخة عربي لبرنامج تصميم ورسم العبارات*

نسخة عربي لبرنامج تصميم ورسم العبارات


----------



## أبو ماجد (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نايف المسعودي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك

على هذا الموضوع

القيم

كل المودة 

والاحترام


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا

أرجو مزيد من الشرح


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (20 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر سالمان (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وجاري التحميل والتجربه


----------



## وائل احمد الكومى (17 نوفمبر 2011)

الله ينور يا هندسة انا عارف الضغط الى عليك ولكن نعمل ايه؟ ربنا معاك


----------



## rafea1978 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله قيك


----------



## كبل (21 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو ماجد (22 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراًَ جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس رواوص (22 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mido3233795 (30 مارس 2013)

هوه البرنامج لازمة ايه عشان يشتغل عشان مش راضي يفتح عندى


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (31 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووو جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.msayed (31 مارس 2013)

يا شباب البرنامج كيف بيشاغل ... حد يورينا


----------



## eng_samer (31 مارس 2013)

جزااااك الله خيرااا على هذا البرنامج المفيد


----------



## كبل (1 أبريل 2013)

​الف شكر​


----------



## ahmedaboelnel (4 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جدا لحضرتك بس ياريت تقولنا بيشتغل على أى إصدارات من الأوتوكاد


----------



## SMART_012 (12 أبريل 2013)

thanks alot


----------



## المهندس العلوي (4 مايو 2013)

الف الف شكر بس ياريت توضح ايش المقصود بالميل الايسر والايمن يعني اكتبه كنسبه اوزاويه


----------



## عمر مهدي (4 مايو 2013)

ميل الردم الايسر والايمن -- ويكتب كنسبه -
يعني لو النسبة ( 3 :1 ) 3 افقي الى 1 راسي اكتب الرقم ( 3 )


----------



## mada8107 (7 مايو 2013)

بجد جزالك الله خير ا كثيرا مبارك فيه 
بس عندى ملاحظه حساب كميات الحديد ما تخصم الbending وكمان لو ف جداول كان يبقى افضل وموضوع ال |wingwall وبارك الله فيك يا هندسه


----------



## محمود نظمى (26 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله بيك يا هندسة وياريت تلبى طلبنا فى موضوع الحائط wingwall علشان يكون الموضوع متكامل


----------



## ans shawi (26 أغسطس 2013)

يعطيك العافية


----------

